# Odd symptoms - Brain Tumor?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sadly that sounds like Murphy, my heart GR. He lost his site too. He was the sweetest dog I've ever met. He didn't have a mean bone in his body but in the end he became extremely vicious to everyone he knew, including us.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THanks Joyce, I was afraid I would hear this. I'm hoping one of our vet members will chime in and have a thought about if there's a remote possibility it could be related to stomach issues... grasping at straws I know. My cousin is one of my very best friends in the world and we are texting back and forth while she waits for info on urine and blood pressure etc. and I was trying to come up with something positive as an alternative besides a brain tumor.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I really, really, really hope it's anything else! I will say a prayer for her. Waiting for those test results is pure hell on earth!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My first guess was Vestibular syndrome. There can be lots of throwing up from that because they are so dizzy, also makes them not want to eat. For some reason this gets misdianosed a lot. VS is usually very treatable unless being caused by something like a brain tumor. Hope they find an easily fixed cause soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no suggestions, no advice, just lots of prayers and good wishes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you. She has no sight whatsoever and her protein levels are very low and there is
Protein in her urine. They are going to rule out retinal with an opthimologist before sedating her for MRI. Thank you for your kindness. Bailey is very special to my cousin.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I have limited knowledge of neurological disorders all I can say, I'm praying for you guys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your cousin and her dog.

I have no words of wisdom to contribute, just lots of prayers.

My thoughts and prayers for your cousins dog.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They r northern burbs Barrington/palatine. Do you all have any recommendations for second opinions specialists In the areA? If they want one. Fortunately they will do whatever it takes if treatment is available.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

nolefan said:


> They r northern burbs Barrington/palatine. Do you all have any recommendations for second opinions specialists In the areA? If they want one. Fortunately they will do whatever it takes if treatment is available.


Nolefan, are you referring to Barrington/Palatine, IL? Many years ago lived in the Western Chicago Suburbs.

If so, I did a search for Vet Neurologist specialist in IL, here is a link with several that came up.


neurology vet specialist in IL - Google Search

The University Of IL at Champaign/Urbana has a Vet school also-here is their ink for neurology-

Pet Columns, Office of Public Engagement, College of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign

Here's their main page-
http://vetmed.illinois.edu/


I also lived outside of Champaign/Urbana for awhile, use to take my guys to their Vet School Clinic.

Also info for their services at the Chicago Veterinary Medicine-

http://vetmed.illinois.edu/chicago/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kristy. Sending prayers for them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, we r at the beach today and I m grateful for the Input since do not have my laptop down here. Yes, I'm talkng Chicago. I know Barb and several others are in the region.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, Kristy...sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry.. I will keep Bailey in my thoughts and send good vibes..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Physical exam of eye seems normal. They are running an ERG of the eye to rule out SARDS which is a retinal issue that would have metabolic connections also. Apparently she would be permanent blind but it would be a best case scenario. The MRI is next if this is clear. Ugh.....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My Daphne was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2011. She would occasionally wobble her head, and significantly increased her water intake. Those were really the only symptoms. We noticed this in December 2010, had a battery of tests done at the vet to rule everything else out, and everything was fine. The vet wanted to keep an eye on her, suspected a brain tumor, and we were advised that with her age at the time, doing an MRI to diagnose the type of cancer might give us info but would likely not lead to any kind of successful treatment. We live close to a large veterinary teaching hospital, and trusted his judgement there. We just couldn't afford to drop thousands on diagnostics if it wouldn't lead to a cure. Things were status quo until May, when she went downhill very quickly in a matter of weeks. She was disoriented, bumping into things, couldn't settle down, whining. 

She never had any associated GI issues, until we tried prednisone as a last ditch effort. She did not handle that well, and we had to make the awful decision on May 27, 2011. Ugh. One of the worst days of my life. 

I sure hope your cousin's dog doesn't have brain cancer. It's just awful. As for the financial aspects, we learned our lesson and Kea has a great insurance plan. I'm glad your cousin is in a good position to do what's necessary regardless of cost.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sending prayers..


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Kea, I'm sorry for all you went through with your Daphne. It certainly is a heartbreaking thing to face and I wish you didn't have first hand advice to share....

Did any of you all catch the low protein levels I mentioned in her bloodwork? I was wondering if it might lead anyone to wonder if it indicates something besides a tumor or if that is typical. 

I am grateful for everyone's kind thoughts. Bailey is the prototype for why lots of people fall for 'doodles' , a big goofy love and she is my cousin's special dog. I hate this.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Daph's bloodwork was always perfect. Urine too. Cancer is funny like that. Daphne beat breast cancer in 2007 (softball sized tumor removed with surgery, no chemo, low carb diet and accupuncture with lots of health boosting supplements). We were told she might have 6 months. She went into complete remission and lived for another 4 1/2 years, so I always felt it was borrowed time and was grateful for every second of it. 

The silver lining for us is that if we hadn't lost Daphne when we did, we wouldn't have Kea. She is our sweet angel sent from heaven right when we needed her. 

Prayers for your cousin's doodle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nolefan*

Nolefan

Praying for Bailey!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> ....... *We were told she might have 6 months. She went into complete remission and lived for another 4 1/2 years, so I always felt it was borrowed time and was grateful for every second of it.
> 
> The silver lining for us is that if we hadn't lost Daphne when we did, we wouldn't have Kea. She is our sweet angel sent from heaven right when we needed her. *
> ...................


With that outlook, you are the kind of person I wish I could know in real life. Life is all about choices, I love that you chose to be grateful for the time you were given extra with Daphne and that you see that your love and gratitude for having Kea in your life doesn't have to diminish what you had with Daphne for a second. Bless you for the reminder about choices.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, didn't realize they were local. Have they sent out a full tick panel?? We have lots and lots of TBDs in this area. The protein issue could be a TBD.
For a second opinion I would highly recommend VCA Aurora Veterinary Specialty Center. They are at 2600 West Galena Blvd, Aurora, 60506 phone is 630-896-8541



nolefan said:


> They r northern burbs Barrington/palatine. Do you all have any recommendations for second opinions specialists In the areA? If they want one. Fortunately they will do whatever it takes if treatment is available.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya know, I don't normal express such a strong opinion, but if it were my dog I would INSIST that the dog be immediately put on a big dose of doxycycline. 
Standard disclaimers apply....I'm not a veterinarian....but to the best of my knowledge, it can't hurt, and if it is in fact a tick borne disease, time is of the essence here.
Here is just one resource:
Canine Tick-Borne Disease | AKC Canine Health Foundation
but I do know that TBDs can have severe neurological symptoms, and the protein in the urine would be classic, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ah, didn't realize they were local. Have they sent out a full tick panel?? We have lots and lots of TBDs in this area. The protein issue could be a TBD.
> For a second opinion I would highly recommend VCA Aurora Veterinary Specialty Center. They are at 2600 West Galena Blvd, Aurora, 60506 phone is 630-896-8541


I was actually going to suggest the same thing and Barb beat me to it. I recall someone here who had a dog that went lame and blind and it turned out to be ehrlichia I believe. 

Good luck- I'm sorry to hear about this poor pup suffering.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

From experience with my Charlie and a lot of research to help him, I know that temporary blindness can result from seizures. It usually clears up within a day or so. Is there any chance the dog had seizures when nobody was around? 

We took Charlie to a neurologist, and he was thought to have a brain tumor or brain lesions. Things the neurologist asked about and watch for in strenuous physical tests: any one-sided behavior, a tendency to walk in circles in the same direction, listing to one side, and/or dragging a foot on one side so that the nails click. 

I heartily encourage consulting the vet school neurologists. Because they do research and teaching, they tend to have cutting-edge knowledge that it is difficult for intensely busy practicing vets to maintain.

Holding you, your family and this sweet pup in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You all are so good. I told my cousin and that is the next step. I'm really having a hard time with this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

"It's a tumor. Behind the optic nerve. Possibly treatable with radiation. But lots of side effects. Will consult with a radiation oncologist next week. Radiation will only possibly slow growth, possibly extend time, possibly reduce symptoms. But it's terminal. For now, they'll wake her up and she can leave in about an hour."

This just now from my cousin.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Brain tumors, depending on location, have different symptoms. I think frontal tumors cause blindness. Cheyenne, my heart girl, had the dizziness and balance issues. Others, like Joyce's dog have behavioral issues. Doesn't matter, its so sad. Cheyenne went from chasing squirrels like a demon to not being able to walk across a room in a matter of a week.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for all involved.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Your cousin and her dog are in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry your cousins have to go through this. That just sucks. It's so devastating to get news like that. We'll keep them and Bailey in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

nolefan said:


> "It's a tumor. Behind the optic nerve. Possibly treatable with radiation. But lots of side effects. Will consult with a radiation oncologist next week. Radiation will only possibly slow growth, possibly extend time, possibly reduce symptoms. But it's terminal. For now, they'll wake her up and she can leave in about an hour."
> 
> This just now from my cousin.


Oh no. Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!. I'm so terribly sorry for all concerned.

I hate cancer with every fiber of my being.

Everyone needs time to process this. And to think about what is best, which is not obvious. There is more to consider than what is best for the dog or happiest for the people.

I am sadly remembering a friend whose beloved setter attacked her as she slept, doing serious damage to her face and hands. The dog was put down, and an autopsy showed that he had a brain tumor. She loved that dog dearly and knew that he adored her, but he was no longer capable of being himself. This is something to remember, especially if there are children in the household.

My heart is breaking for your family. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers that they find a way to have more quality time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh no. Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!. I'm so terribly sorry for all concerned.
> 
> I hate cancer with every fiber of my being.
> 
> ...


I can't tell all of you how much I appreciate your input and thoughts. I also realize how much I've come to rely on the diversity and extensive experience of the members. Thank you for holding my hand today, I hate not being able to help, I am a do-er. And now I have nothing I can say to make it better.

I'm just so mad right now, and it's a reminder of how tenuous the blessing of a good dog in our lives really is. My cousin's husband and kids all have awful allergies and she hadn't had a dog since she was a kid, finally figured out that poodle mixes worked for them. This dog means the world to her, her youngest son is going away to college next year. I guess it's just part of life.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just seeing this now. It is a terrible diagnosis. Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Just seeing this now. It is a terrible diagnosis. Wishing everyone the best.


Oh Janice, I was so hoping you would say something else... thank you for letting me know you saw this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to read about this devastating diagnosis. I'm thinking of you and your cousin and family during this sad and scary time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. I just saw this thread now and was reading and hoping there would be a better outcome. It's just so sad and so unfair. I do hope they are able to offer Bailey some kind of treatment or relief. My heart goes out to your cousin and her family - and to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so sad it turned out to be a tumor. Heartfelt condololences to everyone - mother nature can be so cruel.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry it's a tumor, my thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Hopefully, they'll have a bit more quality time with their beloved pooch.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. When Daph was diagnosed, her quality of life was first priority. When she was no longer herself, we knew. Hopefully treatments will buy them more time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nolefan*



nolefan said:


> "It's a tumor. Behind the optic nerve. Possibly treatable with radiation. But lots of side effects. Will consult with a radiation oncologist next week. Radiation will only possibly slow growth, possibly extend time, possibly reduce symptoms. But it's terminal. For now, they'll wake her up and she can leave in about an hour."
> 
> This just now from my cousin.


Nolefan:

I am so very sorry for the diagnosis-taking it one day at a time and praying is the only way to go.

**Praying for Bailey, your cousin and you!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your cousin. Dealing with cancers, especially ones like this is so difficult. I hope they have some options and can make the best choice.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought I would update this thread, just in case someone ever found it in the future researching brain tumors. 

My cousin was able to have Bailey treated with radiation and it bought their girl an entire year and a half. She regained some vision and had very good quality of life, was happy and doing well up until this winter and they had to let her go last month. At first my cousin was concerned that it was a selfish thing to put the dog through but they did and Bailey's qualify of life was very good. It wasn't cheap but they were glad to have that extra time with her. Thank you again for everyone who responded to this thread and had such kind words.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm so happy for your cousin that they got that extra time with her. A whole year and a half is amazing. There are so many amazing treatment options now - I wish none of us had to consider them - but if you do, it's nice to know some work so well.


----------

